# Newbie tractor & accessories ?- Leyland



## drdelsol (Sep 27, 2008)

There is a guy relatively close to me selling a Leyland 384 for a little over $2000. Not my first choice, but seems in decent shape. No attachments. 
Would I be stupid for getting this one because of parts and reliability? Hopefully better then the MG's I use to have.

Also, how tractor specific are attachments and more specifically front end loaders? Would it be hard to get one for it? Or should I just wait and try to get a package. The problem is the used packages I like are above my price range if they have decent power. Unfortunately need to try to keep it at $5000 or so to have money left for a new well.. I recently looked at a big Allis Chalmers , over 100hp but it was just too heavy to move between the two locations easily.

I am inheiriting 27 acres, possibly 37, in two partials and 12 acres are completely overgrown with palmettos. I am looking for something big enough to clear it them maintain everything. 15 acres already has my uncles cows on it. I want to convert everything to pasture and raise Florida cracker cows. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum drdelsol! Leyland made a good tractor. Parts can still be had for this machines although not as readily availble locally as more run of the mill brands. 

As far as 3 pt. hitch attachments, they are pretty much standardized to fit all in each category. The 384 probably can accomdate cat I and II 3 pt. hitch equipment. 

Front end loaders in the after market can usually be adapted most tractor. Koyker makes great FEL for this market niche. 

How many hours are on this tractor? What condition is the sheetmetal and tires? Leaks? 

For $2000, unless this tractor is a wore out dog, it is kinda hard to see how you might go wrong unless the applications you have in mind are out of the ordinary and what you specify seems to be run of the mill tractor work. 

I suggest you personally inspect and run the tractor for at least a half hour to see if it over heats or has other problems.

If this tractor and one I saw on eBay are one in the same, pull the dipstick and check the oil for coolant contamination. I expect this machine has at least 8,000 hours or more and depending upon how it has been cared for in the past, could be nearing engine rebuild time or if well cared for could last another 8,000 hours. 

One practicality side, if it lasts a 1,000 or more hours after you buy it..........it will have paid for itself. 

I strongly suggest that if you do buy it, replact ALL of the fluids and filters immediately. It will be money well spent and go a long ways towards extending the life of the machine.

There is no guarantee on a machine like this but for $2,000, even if it only lasts a few years, that is still a pretty good deal. 

One the plus side, I believe the 384 used a Perkins diesel which is well known for its reliability and longevity. 

Offer them $1,500 cash as is and see what they say.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum drdelsol!

TF Admin is right on regarding this tractor. If I were you I might make some calls to some local dealers to check on parts availability. Looking online at the specs for this tractor it seems like nice size to handle most jobs. Lots bigger than most utility tractors and almost up to a field tractor size. That would mean you have plenty of power if you need it but you will lose the manuverablility and ease of storage of the CUT.

Let us know how it looks in person.

Andy


----------



## farmlandguy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Test it out - then make a deal*

Welcome to the forum!

Good info above. I agree with TF that you should test the rig out (drive it around for a while) and make sure everything works properly. Double checking on parts is always a good idea, as well. It's helpful to know what you can get local and what you'll have to send away for. Once you're sure it's a decent running machine, make an offer! No price is set in stone until the deal is done and the worst thing the other guy can do is say NO - and $2k isn't a bad price in this case anyway.

Keep us updated once you come to a decision and post some pics if you get it!


----------



## drdelsol (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry to be late in posting back. The tractor wasn't bad but could have used a rear tire and powersteering pump. I passed for 2 reasons, 1- I wasn't finding any local parts places that really wanted to mess with it and the online parts prices were up there and 2- there has been a delay on acquiring the land so there is no way I'll be able to greenbelt it by the next deadline. So essentially I have another year and am going to just wait untill I know more and probably get a tractor with more supprot. 

Thank you very much for your input.

I'll post a picture when I finally get one. I've got a root rake and hydraulic claw, just need atractor to put behind them now.


----------

